# where to buy climbing gear?



## mbayer (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to buy climbing gear in the Toledo Ohio area.I woulld much rather go to a store than order off-line.


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2010)

The Vermeer Store in Findlay has Sherrill gear. Not a huge selction, but decent. As of last summer, he'll cover shipping if you need to order anything....but for 50 miles one way, you might as well pay your own shipping. Go here: http://www.sherrilltree.com/Store-Locator and search Findlay's zip 45840 for location. Sherrill is definately good stuff!

Are you going to the Ohio Tree Care conference in Columbus this week? There will be numerous vendors there. I know it is short notice, but probably your best bet for good variety. Another trade show that I have been to is the Paul Bunyan Show put on by the Ohio Forestry Association and held in Cambridge - usually during October. A long haul from Toledo, but pretty cool event even if you aren't shopping and there were a lot of vendors selling arborist supplies... These are good times to shop around, but obviously not ideal to wait for trade shows to get something you need in the thick of the work season. The CENTS show in January isn't great for traditional tree care gear.

Depending on what you mean by "climbing gear", Gander Mountain (on Airport Highway) or "Rick's Sporting Goods" - (replace R with D but language filter takes that out...) (located at Franklin Park) will have minimal stuff for rock climbing, but may have what you need in a pinch.

I'm an on-line kind of guy, so I can't provide much other help about real tree care stores in Toledo...


----------



## mndlawn (Feb 14, 2010)

Sherrill Tree usually has stores in Vermeer Dealers.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 15, 2010)

mndlawn said:


> Sherrill Tree usually has stores in Vermeer Dealers.



Yep, thats where I go. If I need something big that costs extra for shipping it makes it nice as they will order it as part of their normal bi-weekly stock order and I pay zero shipping. Think pole saws, GRCS, or other heavy or long items.


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> Yep, thats where I go. If I need something big that costs extra for shipping it makes it nice as they will order it as part of their normal bi-weekly stock order and I pay zero shipping. Think pole saws, GRCS, or other heavy or long items.



X2

However, We used to buy all of our stuff at American Chainsaw when I worked Atlanta. They had a pretty wide selection of stuff to buy , more so than Vermeer but they were pretty spendy. That's actually why I started buying my gear online. I found Sherrill's website not long after I discovered the internet and they beat American Chainsaw's prices all to hell. Even with shipping costs.


----------



## ATH (Feb 15, 2010)

Met somebody from Treeman Supply (another site sponsor) today at the Ohio Tree Care Conference. They are from Morenci, MI which is about 40 miles almost due west of Toledo - just north of the border.


----------

